# Oh yes. Yet another Stainless Steel TORCH



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 17, 2001)

Well, well, well. Lookie here. An actual stainless steel TORCH!!


----------



## K Horn (Nov 18, 2001)

Not a bad price on something that appears to be well built.


----------

